# This Sunday: 26th - weather allowing



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Local meet this sunday in Thames Valley followed by a sarnie and a glass of R Whites.

Forney?
Larcos? 
Kaw? 
XND?

Who's around? Found some nice roads out Kidlington way last week.

If it's toss weather then we'll bin it.

Stu


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Where
what time meet up

It just so happens that I'm around but will need to make sure I'm not double booking myself tonight.

[smiley=hanged.gif]

;D


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Meet on A34 near M40 then across a few roads and end up somewhere else about an hour later!


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I would like to join in ..will be leaving Milford Haven at 8 am Sunday so can be there 11 am ish gatso permitting. : Please keep me informed ? Thanks John


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:'( :'( birthday parties: Saturday AND Sunday :'(


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Anyone we know ? ???Do we need to send cards flowers chocs ?Whoops....

Look forward to meeting some new faces here !


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

I'd like to come along if poss. Kidlington is only about 20min away.

Regards

Rod


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

I was thinking of a 10am start - TTotal can you make that?

Cool - so far we have 4 inc me - Andy: you still coming?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Well Milford Haven to Newbury 200 miles = 2.5 hrs, Newb to A34/M40 Jct say 1 hr = 3.5 total .
So leave Wales at 6 and should make it, can you give me exact place to meet ? Please call though (I sent u IM of number)if cancelled ! Thanks John


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

First TTOC committee meet on the Sunday so no can do. Shame as its taking place in High Wycombe so hardly a million miles away :-[


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

> First TTOC committee meet on the Sunday so no can do. Shame as its taking place in High Wycombe so hardly a million miles away :-[


Ho ho wouldnt do for Chairman Thorne to be absent from his own meeting. [smiley=toff.gif] [smiley=smash.gif]

Think I should be up for this. Have a nagging doubt but will check with the boss. 10am til about 12 sounds pretty cool.


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

> First TTOC committee meet on the Sunday so no can do. Shame as its taking place in High Wycombe so hardly a million miles away :-[


Wrong Sunday Thorney ;D First committee meeting will be Sunday Feb 02 ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Oh yeah :-[

Well don't I win twat of the day award ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

The nagging doubt was justified. I can't make it.   

Stu when it gets to Spring we should re-kindle our sunday afternoon jaunts.


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

> The nagging doubt was justified. Â I can't make it. Â
> 
> Stu when it gets to Spring we should re-kindle our sunday afternoon jaunts.


aye aye ;D  ...bu bu buhh........but you'll be humping me in your 500 bhp S4 by then [smiley=smash.gif] ;D


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Ah, change of plan. We're keeping the TT :


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

Thorney, NuTTs, Carlos - shame u can't make it.

*Meeting place will be first layby on the left on the A34 form the M40 towatrds Oxford at 10:30am.*

It's about 300 yards on the left from the A34 turn off to Oxford - off the M40 at Junction 9.

So far:

Me
TTotal
Andy DXN
en7rha - shall we meet locally?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Stu,

Is this..

"It's about 300 yards on the left from the A34 turn off to Oxford - off the M40 at Junction 9."

The first layby on the A34 , above the M40, going North. ?

Or am I being thick ? :-[


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

There is only one junction on the A34 towards Oxford.

Come off the M40 at Junciton 9 heading towards Oxford and this is the only layby.....you can't miss it.

And let's go for *10:30am*


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thanks, 10.30 it is .  Keep that sun going , like today will be VERY nice please


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Stu. I may not actually be in the TT as were planning on moving a double bed back home!!.
I have to let you know. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Stu,

Not sure if I'll be able to make it yet but if I'm there I'm there.

So what's the plan for the day then? 10:30 meet then what??

Rod


----------



## Stu-Oxfordshire (May 7, 2002)

hhhhmmm...Andy...if you aren't in the TT, and with Rod being 50/50...as much as I like zooming around it's not much fun with only 2 cars (no offence Johnny)

So, we either cancel for another date or move to saturday.....?


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

No can do Saturday, good son visiting parents in Wales, another time then , never mind,Stu if it all changes, then by all means text me on Saturday before too late . Thanks. John


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)

Sorry Stu but def not in the TT

Can do it another week end.
Still want to here the darf vader car  

:'( DXN


----------

